# Magnetic glass cleaner



## Buddy (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone have experience using magnetic glass cleaner on bow tanks? How well do they work on curved glass? Thanks.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

well, never done it, but it wouldnt work quite as well, also I would make sure to not use a wide one, go with a small one so more of it touches

I buy these 10 packs of sponges that have a no scratch side at dollarama they are yellow and green and they work well for me


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

They work fine, but I have avoided using them now, after they scratched up my aquarium.

Get a little piece of gravel between the magnets, drag, and you're in for a "nice" surprise.


----------



## Buddy (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, I wished I checked the messages a couple of hours ago. When i was out i picked up a mag float cleaner. When i got home I got excited and gave it a try. It does work well on the curved glass, but then I did notice a scratch or two down near the lower part of the tank. One is fairly visible when I look at it against a black rock in the tank. The substrate I use is somewhat fine and the magnet must have kicked up the substrate a little with the motion and a piece of grit got in there. So looks like I'm not going to be using it anywhere near the bottom of the tank anymore, if at all. It's a shame since it works so well and is so easy to use.

I might give a try using a piece of bounty folded over to make a softer surface between the two and use it only on the top 2/3rds of the tank…. See how/if that works. I do use a couple of sheets of bounty folded over before and it worked well when i used it with my hand. Never had a scratch and works well with the softer algae and then toss it when you are done. It's lint free too. If harder algae popped up I used a algae scrubber and that also never left a scratch. Looks like the force of the magnet and the harness of the surface really applies a lot of pressure on the grit against the glass, and is prone to scratching. It’s a great idea, but not an option if it scratches your tank!


----------



## malajulinka (Mar 29, 2008)

My knitting forum has "agree" and "disagree" buttons under every post, and when I saw the one about the piece of gravel I was trying to hit the "agree" button so hard! The only thing I ever use now is an old credit card. Does the trick for the algae, and doesn't scratch anything!


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

+1 for the credit card. I actually use an old hotel "key" which I find to be just a little more flexible.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I like that idea! I got lots of old cards


----------



## Buddy (Jun 7, 2012)

I would never have thought about using a credit card/hotel card key. Will definitely give it a try. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Razor blades work well, although they're a bit difficult to do an entire tank with lol. +1 to a plastic card of sorts. They do have long handled scrappers too but the blades need replacing often.


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mr Clean magic erasers


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

hoody123 said:


> Mr Clean magic erasers


Don't use these or any other chemically treated sponge on the inside of your tank. You'll kill everything in the tank.
--
Paul


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> Don't use these or any other chemically treated sponge on the inside of your tank. You'll kill everything in the tank.
> --
> Paul


Acrylic tank owners have been using them for years. Nothing toxic in them according to P&G. They breakdown as they are used but I've never seen any ill effects of using the magic eraser inside the dislays. 2-3 years of weekly use.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

RR37 said:


> Acrylic tank owners have been using them for years. Nothing toxic in them according to P&G. They breakdown as they are used but I've never seen any ill effects of using the magic eraser inside the dislays. 2-3 years of weekly use.


I've used them around the house and admit they work great however they leave a white milky liquid behind and therefore I would never risk using them in an aquarium. Just because something is not toxic to humans doesn't mean it won't harm your fish.
--
Paul


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> I've used them around the house and admit they work great however they leave a white milky liquid behind and therefore I would never risk using them in an aquarium. Just because something is not toxic to humans doesn't mean it won't harm your fish.
> --
> Paul


Well, the MSDS for the basic plain old magic eraser is totally clean. I've seen them listed as an ideal tank cleaning solution on a few other boards, I've used them pretty extensively on my tanks (including some shrimp ones now), to no ill effect? That said, I'm far from an expert, just parroting what I've seen/read elsewhere.

MSDS found here http://www.pgpro.com/Default.aspx?tabid=88&product=84
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97353&page=2


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> I've used them around the house and admit they work great however they leave a white milky liquid behind and therefore I would never risk using them in an aquarium. Just because something is not toxic to humans doesn't mean it won't harm your fish.
> --
> Paul


Possible you were using the scented ones or something. I've been using them like many others for years without issue.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i just used the credit card method works pretty dang well. yea you get your hands wet but hey its free  I have seen algae scrubbers that can swap heads and its a pretty long stick you get but i dont know where to find them. that have corner scrubs made just for the corner of your tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have also used (and am still using) the magic clean erasers (melamine foam) for cleaning with no problems.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I use my fish lol

And

I use real sea sponge


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

I use a ScrapeRite plastic razor blade. Works great.

Greg


----------

